# vorhandene datenpartition verschlüsseln dmcrypt?

## gr0sshirn

Hallo, kann man eigentlich mit luks und dmcrypt auch eine vorhandene datenpartition verschlüsseln. also ohne sie platt zu machen und die daten hinterher neu drauf kopierne zu müssen?

in dem wiki steht davon nix

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/DM-Crypt/Daten-Partition_verschl%C3%BCsseln

----------

## Anarcho

Nein.

Du musst die Daten auslagern und später zurückkopieren.

----------

## mv

Ohne luks geht das schon (das ist der Hauptgrund, weshalb mir luks nicht gefällt).

Du muss nur nach dem Einbinden der Kernel-Module und dem cryptsetup-Kommando

```
dd if='zugrundeliegendes Device' of='das mit cryptsetup erzeugt Device' bs='ganzzahliges Vielfaches der Blockgröße'
```

ausführen. Die Blockgröße hängt u.U. vom Verschlüsselungsalgorithmus ab (512, 1024, 2048 oder 4096 sind die Kandidaten; wenn die Größe Deines Devices ein Vielfaches von 4096 ist, nimm Letzteres).

Schwierigkeiten sollte es (Hardwareeffekte oder Stromausfall mal ausgeschlossen, der in dieser Phase natürlich sehr kritisch wäre) eigentlich keine geben, da m.W. Verschlüsselungsmodi, die die Blocks verschieben, in dmcrypt nicht implementiert sind. Trotzdem kannst Du es ja sicherheitshalber zunächst in einer als loop-Device gemounteten Datei testen.

Natürlich gebe ich keine Haftung - Du handelst schon auf eigene Gefahr.

----------

## Anarcho

 *mv wrote:*   

> Ohne luks geht das schon (das ist der Hauptgrund, weshalb mir luks nicht gefällt).
> 
> Du muss nur nach dem Einbinden der Kernel-Module und dem cryptsetup-Kommando
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Also diese Methode halte ich für sehr gewagt und ich würde definitiv ein Backup der Daten vorher machen. Und dann kann man auch gleich die Daten in die neue Partition kopieren. Ich würde LUKS vorziehen. Und da geht es auf Grund des Headers nicht mehr.

----------

## mv

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Also diese Methode halte ich für sehr gewagt

 

Die wichtigsten Daten kann man ja trotzdem noch sichern, ohne deswegen alles sichern zu müssen.

Außerdem: Wenn man die Blockgröße für seinen Algorithmus einmal kennt, besteht bis auf Hardwaredefekt und Stromausfall kein Risiko (und auch da könnte man z.B. dd regelmäßig ein Signal senden und "mitloggen", wie weit man schon ist, so dass man auch bei Stromausfall weitgehend abgesichert ist).

Verschlüsselung ist halt hauptsächlich auf Laptops sinnvoll, und dort hat man sehr beschränkten Platz, und man hat nicht überall eine portable Zusatzharddisk zur Hand.

----------

## schachti

Ich habe es in den letzten Jahren auf mehreren Rechnern wie von mv beschrieben gemacht, ohne dass etwas schiefgegangen ist... Solange der Strom nicht ausfällt und der Rechner nicht abstürzt, kann eigentlich nichts passieren. Backup wichtiger Daten sollte aber - wie immer - vorhanden sein.

----------

